# Small Scale Railway Co. sound systems?



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone ever used one of these sound systems? They make them for G scale as well as the smaller scales, and at 80 bucks a pop it seems like a very affordable way to add realistic sound to a loco.

www.smallscalerailway.com


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of his Climax cards for the Dunkirk. I like it. It acted a bit quirky over trestles but I found adding additional blinds around the optical sensor over the axle took care of that. The guy who puts them together is a good guy and delivery was quick. You'll have to get the extra amp for $11 for outdoor use and its plenty loud. I have mine mounted in my battery car with his 3 inch speaker and a plastic cup (disposable tupperware kind) mounted over it. 

-Brian


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one in an LGB 0-4-0. The sounds are really good although the chuff stops when the whistle blows. And sometimes the infrared chuff sensor gets confused by bright light. It's good but IMHO a better card, like say the QSI, if worth the additional money


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one in my Bachmann Annie. I got the optional 1w amplifier with it. 

You don't control the whistle and bell, but they go at while you're working based on changes in the speed, and it's always making appropriate sounds. Yes, the chuff stops when the whistle blows, but you don't notice unless you're listening for it. I've had trouble with light shining into the IR sensor. I've built a box around it of styrene painted black and black electrical tape. 

I put the Dallee board in my mallet 'cause I wanted to control the whistle and bell myself, but I think I like the small scale board better as it has more character. 

When I catch up a little on funds again, I'll put the QSI card in my mallet. 

At $80, 90 if you include the amplifier, it's very nice. Installation is easy.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Does the QSI sound require use of DCC?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

No--QSI will work with straight DC. But you don't have remote control of the sounds.

To get control of the sounds, you have three options

1. Purchase their "quantum engineer," a trottle that allows you to control most of the sounds with conventional DC (http://www.qsisolutions.com/products/q-engineer.html)

2. Purchase a "Gwire" card and an airwire throttle, and then run on either batteries or track power 

3. Use DCC



I run qsi with airiwre and track power, with a constant 20 volts on the track and each loco controlled via the single airwire throttle


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Depending on what you are using for a power supply for DC you can operate the bell and whistle of the QSI by just using the reversing switch of your power pack. If using the Train engineer then you out of luck unless you add the Quantum engineer. There is an option here tho as you can install a double pole double throw switch to the system to operate the two funtions. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I've wondered about putting a dpdt relay hooked up to an output from my receiver to flip the polarity. 

Went to the QSI guy's demonstration yesterday at Trainfest. It got kindof boring, so I wandered out. 

He wanted to show ho easy it was to install QSI in an Aristo loco. He'd already taken the screws out. When he lifted the cover and went to plug in the QSI board, SURPRISE! The speaker wires were soldered into the aristo board instead of plugged in like they always are. They'd given him the loco at the aristo booth for the demo. I thought it was a pretty good prank


----------

